# Calendar Control in Excel 2007



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,
I had calendar control (mscal.ocx) working in Excel 2003 and have upgraded to 2007. I downloaded the file (not sure if it the correct one) and saved it in c:\windows\system32 and tried to register it. I get the attached error.
I am using windows 7.
Thanks,
T


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

See this article: Missing Calendar Control - Microsoft Answers
See post 5 from Jay Freedman.
Follow all the instructions if you are running Windows 7 64bit.

If you are running Windows 7 32bit make sure you are running CMD as Administrator and typing *regsvr32 mscal.ocx*


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Albert.

That worked fine - up to a point.

I was able to see and add the calendar, BUT when I came out of design I got the attached message. I changed to allo all macros but with no luck.

Regards,
T


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

See this Document: Change macro security settings in Excel - Excel - Office.com
Try to Enable macros.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Albert.
My settings are currently set to "Disable all macros except digitally signed macros".
I changed to "Enable all macros (not recommended: potentially dangerous code can run) and it seems to run ok.
However, I'm not really sure what I have now exposed myself to.
I have my own recorded macros in excel and they seem to work fine ????

Thanks,
T


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

In theory all macros should be disabled. Then when you open a workbook with macros a message should appear explaining that the macros are disabled for security reasons. You are then given the option to enable macros for that workbook.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Albert.

Really appreciate the excellent advice and thanks for solving my problem.
T


----------

